# Timing 86 720



## living4kicks (Feb 8, 2015)

This may seem like a silly question, but it is something i am not familiar with. When set my truck to 5degrees it runs like crap, however when i sound test it it runs better but still wont idle on its own. It will run for few seconds and die. you can keep it running by pushing the throttle. When i get the engine warmed up it will idle but i havent been able to get it to idle at 900RPM. When it is idling it flutters a lot. I have 36psi going into throttle body, injectors working, TPS working, and good spark. I was wondering if it is a ECU, and if there is a way to reset it. Thoughts would be great. Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You could try and disconnect the battery and let is sit for a few minutes, but I doubt that it'll fix your problem. The ECM's on these trucks were pretty basic, especially compared to today's, and they were very reliable, on the whole. About the only time I've seen problems with them is when somebody or something has shorted them out or if water has gotten to them. Have you checked for stored codes, check for vacuum leaks at the throttle body or intake manifold gaskets, or performed a compression test, yet?


----------

